# slave cylinder HELP



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so ive been told my slave cylinder is going out, I have no idea where its at or how hard it is to change but ive been wanting a whole new clutch anyways... Would it make sense to change everything at once or can i change the slave cylinder then the clutch later. Ive seen a lot of positive feedback on the centerforce clutch i believe thats what brand im going with any tips, insight, comments thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Slave is in the bellhousing with the clutch. Do it all at once.
Also, get a remote bleeder. Buy the Fbody slave and swap
out the fitting.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What he said. It is a PITA to get to and they seem to wear out fairly quickly so ALWAYS change the slave with a F-bod one when you have the tranny pulled. The remote bleeder IMHO is a must too. I've heard of good results with Centerforce but not so much for people with higher HP cars or lots of high RPM dumps.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Also, just a sugestion, look into sealing up and bleading the slave before you install it. once it's in the trans, they are VERY hard to bleed. If you can't do that, look into trying to pressure bleed it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Remote bleeder is the ONLY way to go if you're in there to do anything. It will help you properly bleed it (which to my mind would be hard if not impossible to do without the entire thing closed up) AND the fluid should be periodically changed for proper shifting. It is very easy to properly do it with a remote bleeder (under $100)


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Where can i buy the remote bleeder?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Where can i buy the remote bleeder?


Classictube.com or Monster Clutches - Your One Stop Shop For GM LS Series Clutches! are two places


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Tick Performance - Home can help also.


----------

